# Porn Name



## rowdie (Jan 19, 2005)

I heard that you're supposed to use the name of your first dog for your first name, and your mothers maiden name as your last name. Mine turned out .......Red Brush..... 

Any other good ones?


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

There are many different ways......by your method I am Ike Johnson.

But what I have heard is your middle name and the street you live on.

Back in college i was Rees Mc Bride. Now I am Rees Gladiola. I still like the Rees Mc Bride.

Funny story one night back in college a bunch of us went out using these names. We introduced ourselfs this way. It was a blast.


----------



## Ac_EsS (Jul 3, 2007)

mine would be Westy Dick lmao :lol:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Funny story one night back in college a bunch of us went out using these names. We introduced ourselfs this way.


Did you give out your phone number too? And, did they ever call you 
up -----chuck? :rollin:

Why, why, why couldn't I leave that alone?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Plainsman said:


> > Funny story one night back in college a bunch of us went out using these names. We introduced ourselfs this way.
> 
> 
> Did you give out your phone number too? And, did they ever call you
> ...


 :roll: :eyeroll: Oh brother......

My name would be Daisy Middlestead. :-?


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

King Wackler here................


----------



## bowtechin (Apr 8, 2007)

Mike Oxbig here

Okay not really,

Doogan Suing :eyeroll:


----------



## live_4_quack (Mar 1, 2007)

Shaggy Ponderosa..

That's right, as in Ponderosa Pine, tree that is.. 8)


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Using middle name and street I am Dale 56 1/2, what a bunch of BS! I cant even have a cool porn name


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Max Dempsey at your service ma'am.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Shadow Johnson


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Rusty McMahon ! :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Plainsman......the women we were after that night we did not want to give our numbers too.......

We made sure we stayed at thier place.... :lol:

You know the saying....She is a 2 at 10 pm and a 10 at 2 am! :beer:


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

Never fear my dear, Zeus Werner is here!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I understand. The type their mother had to tie a pork chop around their neck to get the puppy to play with them. 
This is an old joke so forgive me if you have heard it. A guy is sitting at the bar and the bartender ask why he looks in his pocket every time he is asked if he would like another drink. The guy says: I have a picture of my wife in my pocket. When she starts to look good I know I have had enough.

Oh ya, my name would be Buzz Goulet.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Buck Rekak


----------



## Savage Rookie (Oct 10, 2006)

Toot Dakota here...


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

sady custer, or daniel grant.


----------



## windjammer (Dec 27, 2006)

Edward Grand................sure beats my old one, Edward County Highway J.

WTF?


----------



## TXpelletgunhunter (Jun 7, 2007)

Harely Thompson


----------



## Irish Mick (May 15, 2006)

Using the various methods I've heard my name would be either:

Michael Cottonwood

or

Spooky Columbia


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

Looks like

Rocky Kilzer 

or

Paul Rural Route 1


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Looks like i'm Pepper Keller or Puffy Thompson. Eat your heart out dirk diggler!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

jdpete75 said:


> Using middle name and street I am Dale 56 1/2, what a bunch of BS! I cant even have a cool porn name


  
I think that is the best name yet.

Archie Elm here.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Zipper Halverson or John Maple, either will work fine!


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

Edward West Lakeside Road?


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

> Eat your heart out dirk diggler!


you know, they based that movie on my real life :wink: .


----------



## luveyes (Jan 22, 2005)

Well, how do Streaks McMaster or Dutch Bel Aire sound?? yikes


----------



## dogdonthunt (Nov 10, 2005)

didnt dirk diggler start out with guys in the begining


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I would be:

Tiger Miller

or

Michael Webster


----------



## sodakhunter13 (Feb 2, 2007)

Duke Kutz

or...

Andrew Sunnybrook

Lame porn star names, I think I need to move!


----------



## bradguck (Jun 12, 2007)

ha ha,

using dog name and mothers maiden name I would be none other than..........drum roll please........................

Yukon Mounts!!!!!!


----------



## fargojohnson (Oct 17, 2005)

Does not work for me but here it is. Muffin Mueller.

But I have always liked. King Mueller or Rusty 2 tone.


----------



## fargodawg (Sep 20, 2005)

thomas huntington,

please excuse me while I get my smoking jacket and pipe


----------



## aztec (Oct 27, 2005)

Amber Layton


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Marta Skjervem........does it get an more Norsk than that? :huh:

and the second is even worse....

Margaret Eagles Nest Way ???


----------



## lundq (Feb 21, 2005)

Buck Amundson..Don't chya know


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

Kesha yourdy...


----------



## SASKATOONGOOSEHUNTER (Aug 25, 2005)

Frisky Johannson :eyeroll: and let me introduce my wife: Sandy Fox  !


----------



## goosetalk (Jan 26, 2007)

Edward Blackhawk........not great but kinda sounds good.


----------



## muddy river (Jan 16, 2007)

Buffy Rasmussen here. Guess I'd be a gay pornstar. 

I mean, no I wouldn't.


----------



## bmxfire37 (Apr 26, 2007)

nah you can be buffy the fluffy... u can be a fluffer if u dont wanna be the gay pornstar lol..although...being a male buffer is still a gay job


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

stupid ****** mutt Karch (I think thats what my dad called our 1st dog all of the time)

or

Paul Fir for me!! :beer:


----------



## wetlandfarms (Oct 10, 2005)

Davidson Stonehouse.... 8)


----------

